
GnuPG 2.2.0 released - jwilk
https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-announce/2017q3/000413.html
======
jwilk
Announcement for the previous version:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14971203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14971203)

Rationale for reverting to --no-auto-key-retrieve:

[https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-
devel/2017-August/03...](https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-
devel/2017-August/033021.html)

